# Wyeast Vss (very Special Strains)



## Weizguy (30/12/06)

G'day.

I couldn't find a thread dedicated to the varieties of yeast available as VSS, although there were a few individual/specific threads (both brewers and retailers).

Anyway, the new January seasonals are available (or at least, advertised) now.

Anyone been looking for Flying Dog ale, West Yorkshire (cask) ale, or Staropramen yeast?

I may have to indulge myself soon.

I'd be very happy to see anyone post a link here when the next batch becomes available. Thoughts?

Beerz
Seth

Arrogant edit: Oops, thought I posted to Recipes and Ingredients. This is not the right place. Mods/Admin. pls help. Cheers


----------



## DJR (30/12/06)

Looks good to me Les... the Staropramen strain is definitely something worth trying, i have had mixed results with WLP800 (Urquell) and 802 (Budvar) so it may be interesting to try out one more Czech megalager (sic) yeast.


----------



## Stuster (30/12/06)

And the West Yorkshire yeast is the Timothy Taylor yeast. It seems like it's a beast to work with (yet to get to it), but still might be worth a go for that perfect bitter.  :super:


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/12/06)

Awwright!! :beer: 

Tamed the wild Ringwood. Time to try my hand at the TTL strain.  

Keeping my eyes open.  

Warren -


----------



## brendanos (30/12/06)

Keen to try the Flying Dog strain! Promo material has arrived at g&g, i think they'll be in on the next yeast load, whenever that is.


----------



## Mr Bond (30/12/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Awwright!! :beer:
> 
> Time to try my hand at the TTL strain.



Yeah me too. I've got 2 splits in the fridge and now i've got a Sh#t load of TF amber as well,I'm cheering :excl:


----------



## goatherder (31/12/06)

On a similar topic, it looks like white labs will be releasing WLP009, Australian Ale yeast, as one of their jan/feb seasonals. Does anyone know where this yeast originated? Coopers?


----------



## DJR (31/12/06)

goatherder said:


> On a similar topic, it looks like white labs will be releasing WLP009, Australian Ale yeast, as one of their jan/feb seasonals. Does anyone know where this yeast originated? Coopers?



Yup, Cooper's. Might be better off saving your money and buying a 6 pack of Sparkling/Pale - you will get some yeast ready to make a starter from and as a free bonus, some beer to drink as well


----------

